# NEW PRODUCT for WEBER KETTLES



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2005)

Came across a link for this product while looking in on another BB.

www.bbqbaffle.com

The theory seems sound enough, any opinions one way or the other.

Cost $29.95

Wish Susan was still around so she could buy one and let us know how it works. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Makes sense to me Bruce, thanks for sharing.  Now all I need to do is buy a kettle!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Seems like alot of work.  To keep the temps in the 225 to 250 degree range, you have to add a small number of coals every hour for the duration of the cook.  Log burners might not mind but that's exactly why I love my WSM and BBQ Guru.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

Not sure, but I think I could accomplish the same thing with a pan and some aluminum foil.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm not entirely sold.  I've been smoking in my Webber Kettle without this device.  The setup for the baffle is the same as for indirect cooking (Place the coals on one side of the grill.  Insert water pan at bottom of grill directly under where meat will be placed.  Put hickory chips over hot coals for smoke.
Control temps with air vents on Kettle top.

The device that I prefer to use for enhancing smoking in my Weber kettle is adding the rotisserie ring (of course you need to have one to do this) to the kettle.  This also helps disperse the direct heat of the coals and gives a large surface area for the smoke to circulate around before it exits the kettle. Because of the additional height you can smoke large items like turkeys.

If anyone has one I'd be interested to hear the results compared to smoking in a kettle without one.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Seems like alot of work.  To keep the temps in the 225 to 250 degree range, you have to add a small number of coals every hour for the duration of the cook.  Log burners might not mind but that's exactly why I love my WSM and BBQ Guru.



Bill, using the rotisserie ring on my kettle I've been able to smoke three racks of ribs on a single chimney of charcoal (a four hour cook).


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":vweskjry]Seems like alot of work.  To keep the temps in the 225 to 250 degree range, you have to add a small number of coals every hour for the duration of the cook.  Log burners might not mind but that's exactly why I love my WSM and BBQ Guru.



Bill, using the rotisserie ring on my kettle I've been able to smoke three racks of ribs on a single chimney of charcoal (a four hour cook).[/quote:vweskjry]

I take it you used the ring to raise the lid height? Did you roll the ribs or use racks? I like this idea!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Nick,

I used racks, the extra 4" of width on the kettle kept the ribs from touching the ends of the kettle.  An added bonus is that I could sauce and finish the ribs over direct heat allowing the sauce on the ribs to carmelize, crisping up the exterior and getting that smoky grilled taste on the outside of the ribs while getting the benefit of the moist interior and a smoke ring from smoking.
Best of both worlds!


----------



## Rob D. (Jun 8, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Not sure, but I think I could accomplish the same thing with a pan and some aluminum foil.


 
I totally agree Cappy.  I guess I might even splurge and build one out of some flashing material....

Rob


----------



## Finney (Jun 8, 2005)

Just make sure it's not galvanized Rob.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sold.  I've been smoking in my Webber Kettle without this device.  The setup for the baffle is the same as for indirect cooking (Place the coals on one side of the grill.  Insert water pan at bottom of grill directly under where meat will be placed.  Put hickory chips over hot coals for smoke.
> Control temps with air vents on Kettle top.
> .



Q4T

(Pretty weak for my first post......)


----------

